# Ever attended an "Open House"?



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

This has new meaning.

1.




2.



3.


I found it funny.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, funny for sure, but also sad knowing that somebody will buy it, and that the realtor is going to get a commission on the sale.


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2014)

Well only sad if they don't check it out 
Asides that house would be a DIY addicts dream! 

Two run down brick houses down the road from me which have been derelict for over 30 years recently got bought - roofs fallen in; glass smashed up; boarded up all over. Now they are being torn down and a new house rebuilt on the land (currently the houses are right on the road, the new house will be using the land further back so it has a front garden - or rather carpark).


----------



## mishele (Apr 20, 2014)

lol Well, that is a new twist!


----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

Overread said:


> Well only sad if they don't check it out
> Asides that house would be a DIY addicts dream!



Having seen way too many wrecks like that, my first impulse is to simply finish tearing it down and start over.  Fairly nice view out back.

Whoever buys it will likely find more problems after the purchase than he saw before.  Additionally, I have a deal-seated aversion to builder homes, and the ones where the builder doesn't know what he is doing are even worse.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 20, 2014)

half done.....
depending on what house go for there and the lands worth could be a good deal


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Well only sad if they don't check it out
> ...



This is even worse, it is a do-it-yourself project that has been going on for 10 years.  Some folk do not know what they don't know & they sure as hell did not know.


Edit: you have seen the reality, now here is the advertisement:

http://www.remax.ca/on/new-tecumseth-real-estate/na-6973-7th-line-treb_n2828527-lst


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 20, 2014)

That! Is a Million Dollar Home!!!? You have to be ****ting me. Well, there go my plans for home ownership.


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2014)

That's when its finished - seems its $600,000 half finished - plus it comes with 10 acres which is probably where the bulk of the money is going


----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

The advertisement claims they will finish it for the million bucks, but I'd want to make darn sure.  

And have it inspected.  

As if i had a million bucks!  :mrgreen:

But they're still stuck with the undoubtedly very dumb floor plan.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

It has taken them 10 years to get this far.  God help anyone expecting them to finish it in the next ten.  If I were advising a potential purchaser, it would be to buy "as is" & hire a competent contractor to finish it.


----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> If I were advising a potential purchaser, it would be to buy "as is"



For a LOT LESS MONEY, of course.

And only if they liked the floor plan.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > If I were advising a potential purchaser, it would be to buy "as is"
> ...



The mother, who was an architect in Hungary designed it.


----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

It still looks like a builder house to me, but perhaps there is something inside worth saving.  

Have you been inside?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 20, 2014)

So that's what they mean when they say a "unique fixer upper"... lol


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 20, 2014)

Doesn't say the spectacular panoramic view is looking thru the front door! Seems like someone more likely would want the land to start over and do their own building; I wouldn't think the interior would be in good condition after being exposed to the elements for years.

.


----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

The ad says it's concrete, so if the interior is concrete, then it would not be rotten.  If the floors and walls are wood, then who knows?


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> It still looks like a builder house to me, but perhaps there is something inside worth saving.
> 
> Have you been inside?



Well, lets say I am very familiar with it, as it sits 10' (3m) from our east property line.  I helped them stumble through the early work but now so totally disgusted with the whole affair.  They worked a few days a year some years and no days other years.  We get asked all the time whats with that eyesore next to you.  It was listed for sale last year @ this time & now again. 

To answer the question, there are only structural walls inside, no curtain walls, no bridging between the steel joists, & only lose steel floor pans on each level.  In other words, it is just a shell.  The coons call it home.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 21, 2014)

I may not BE an architect but one of my hobbies since I was 8 years old has been sketching floor plans and designing homes from the inside out. 

There is sooooo much wrong with that home design just from the outside it is hard to imagine it could get any better. 

Just look at the windows on the top floor what the heck is that? All different sizes and shapes. I have designed homes similar just for fun but the theme I was working with in that case was "Alice in Wonderland".


----------



## Designer (Apr 21, 2014)

They could sell it quicker if it was properly staged.  

That's too bad that it's close to your property, Ron, but the best thing that could happen to this pile is to tear it down.  I know that's not what the owners want, but I don't see any redeeming qualities here.  It's got enough poor design on the outside that I would not expect anything well-designed inside either.  

And it's too bad it will cost somebody a lot to clear the property.  If the land is worth something, some enterprising person could buy it for the land minus the demolition costs, and then sell the land.  Of course, all that is a potential money-losing enterprise.  

Nice for the raccoons, though.  Probably bats in there too.  And pigeons.  Snakes.  Spiders.  Mice.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry, I brought it up and then I thought I would share. Used the Sims 2 program to design them but here are the Wonderland themed homes I did. 

Home of The Hatter





Home of The Tweedles




Home of The Alice




Home of the Red Queen


----------



## bribrius (Apr 21, 2014)

Designer said:


> They could sell it quicker if it was properly staged.
> 
> That's too bad that it's close to your property, Ron, but the best thing that could happen to this pile is to tear it down. I know that's not what the owners want, but I don't see any redeeming qualities here. It's got enough poor design on the outside that I would not expect anything well-designed inside either.
> 
> ...


all hypothetical. But me being poor, living next door to a property like that I would definitely take walk throughs:mrgreen:, talk to the bank about the short sell price and run the numbers. I aint scared....
A place I own came out of being condemned the windows were smashed and kids were shooting bbs through them, the other one I put pics of was repo (they had a junk tractor trailer sitting on the front lawn and the ceilings were all black from running lamps they had not electricity). Had part of the foundation ripped out of my little apartment building. I still need to fix twisted floor joists. LMAO
Its probably in better shape than where I live now. LOL

missized window, who cares. reframe it. :meh: I reframed four doors just so I could make them standard size instead of a off size...Reframed two windows for size and carpenter ant trails. 
Doesn't really matter what is wrong with it long as the room is there in the finances .

you only need it standing as long as the mortgage note term and good enough maintain a occupancy permit

I dealt with bats once ripping down exterior clap board and. lets just say me with a shovel and lots of bat blood...
things were all through that wall. 
no fun at all


did I mention the living standards in maine are prehistoric compared to the rest of the country?


----------



## Designer (Apr 21, 2014)

This house is sturdy, if nothing else.

You're not supposed to kill bats.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 21, 2014)

If it's taken 10 years to get to that point, I would have serious concerns about mold and rot at this point. Probably better off leveling it and starting over from scratch. IMHO


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 21, 2014)

On the left hand side (looking at it), lover part. Looks similar to a band aid.. 

I bet that place is heaven for a Homeless person!


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 21, 2014)

Intothedeep said:


> On the left hand side (looking at it), lover part. Looks similar to a band aid..
> 
> I bet that place is heaven for a Homeless person!



Funny you should say that, a friend of the family did a retreat in there for three weeks March 2013.  He tarped over one window & also tarped off an interior area & setup a tent on some plywood. After he left I took these shots.


----------

